# الاقسام المريخية > منبر شباب المريخ >  >  منتخبنا الشاب يخسر امام شباب النسور بهدف

## ارخبيل

*خسر عصر امس منتخبنا الشاب نزاله امام شباب النسور بهدف حيث لم يقدم فريقنا الشاب العرض المنتظر ويلاحظ عدم اهتمام اهل المريخ بهذا الفريق اطلاقا حيث لم تورد اى من صحف المريخ هذا اللقاء ولا اهتمامها عكس فريق النسور 
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*نتمنى الإهتمام أكثر بفريق الشباب
*

----------

